# US Cellular GS3



## shep8228 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow... we finally got our own section... awesome! What devs are getting/have gotten this phone?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only. I know you guys are excited for your own section but please keep this for releases of ROMs/Kernels.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe jpaulwaite has a US Cell SGS3. He's a part of Team Heinz and I remember them from my days with the Fascinate which shared a forum with the US Cell Mesmerize over at XDA. You can check this thread to see who else has gotten the US Cell SGS3:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28851-sgs3-on-us-cellular-anyone/


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to say a BIG thankyou to the staff here for helping us USC GSGIII owners get a place we can call home. I for one am grateful and very pleased. So thanks again to the Powers that be !


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

We just need to get some stuff in there now, as I know kernel source was released. That'd be great too if Triangle Away by Chainfire worked too. Anyone try it here on Rootz? I know someone tried on the USCellular forums and he said he got this error:

Magic Header not found. Incompatible device?
Hitting OK aborted the program.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven't gotten an sgs3 yet. But I am certainly looking forward to.

Appreciate all the hard work our dev's have put into the new platform!


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

you guys will never guess who else is getting the sgs3!!!


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there an IRC for the SCH-R530?


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

real question is, do we have a stock deodexed ROM for USCC or what...and what method are we using to root...i wanna make a stock deodexed by tomorrow and get the Heinz_57 ROM back on the scene!!!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> real question is, do we have a stock deodexed ROM for USCC or what...and what method are we using to root...i wanna make a stock deodexed by tomorrow and get the Heinz_57 ROM back on the scene!!!


Sprint's root method works so I've read. I've seen many people with USCC root this way.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

I know I've been gone for a while as my time with the mesmerize has passed... but now I work for US Cellular and I have been doing some BASIC dev work. I hope to be just as involved here as I was with the mesmerize!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> you guys will never guess who else is getting the sgs3!!!


Please tell me it's dfgas!?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> Please tell me it's dfgas!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Wahahaha, nah he meant himself. Epic.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> Wahahaha, nah he meant himself. Epic.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


*awkward*

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimH (Jul 8, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> real question is, do we have a stock deodexed ROM for USCC or what...and what method are we using to root...i wanna make a stock deodexed by tomorrow and get the Heinz_57 ROM back on the scene!!!


I rooted my uscc sg3 using the sprint method, worked great.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

schmitty! I knew I recognized the picture How ya been man?


----------

